
Why your data scientist interviewer won't ask Pandas questions - data4lyfe
https://www.interviewquery.com/blog/data-scientist-interviewer-wont-ask-pandas
======
enahs-sf
Literally every person I interview I look for a baseline understanding of sql.
Nothing tricky, but just the core concepts. So key to basically every aspect
of software today.

